# Some Pictures From This Week



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

I am always either fishing, taking pictures or both. Just thought I would share a couple from this week.

Sunrise a few minutes ago from my back yard.



Got Air!



Baby Dolphin! (bottom right)



Osprey Landing



Some friends on the water.





The Resident Pair in my front yard.



"Reflection of Heron" Before sunrise in my back yard.


----------



## Forever Fishing (May 26, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great pics!!!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Awesome pictures


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome Shots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Very beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I have always admired your pictures. Are you a professional photographer? If not, you could be in my rooky opinion. Once again, these are awesome.


----------



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## olcolby (Jun 4, 2004)

Always great photos, I look forward to your posts.. Keep it up.


----------

